# How is snow throw distance calculated, estimated or measured?



## miwo76 (Dec 12, 2014)

Been thinking about this of late.

How is the "throwing distance" of snowblowers calculated or measured?

If calculated - what are the factors taken into consideration? HP of engine, chute angle, auger speed?

If measured - is there a "standard" type of snow, weight/volume/height that is used? Is the chute always pointed forward or to the side?

To be honest with you, I think the majority of snowblowers on the market all throw snow a reasonable distance that makes this specificiation less than useful in real life. Could be wrong though.

I'd love to find out if the "throwing distance" is based on any objective measure or just marketing hyperbole.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

To some throwing distance is important, but I agree, it's mainly just marketing. One can easily figure out impeller tip speed by making a few measurements and knowing the engine RPM to compute the speed at which the snow is actually coming off the impeller at. You can then use this and physics to calculate the theoretical distance it would be thrown when the chute is at a 45° angle (the angle needed to achieve maximum throwing distance). How that compares to real world....who knows. 

I think I'm in the real minority, but what's important to me is the rate of which snow is removed. This allows me to normally walk behind the blower and not at a snails pace because the blower isn't capable of discharging the snow at a rate needed for a normal walk.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Most people will measure with a laser compensated for temperature, elevation and magnetic disturbance and add 5 to 50 feet depending on how proud they are of the machine, new or used. 

Sorry, I just had to. Like Jrhawk said _" How that compares to real world....who knows."_
You can physically measure how far it tosses snow but each snowfall is different in density and depth so it's something that isn't an exact science.

The best way would be to see what a number of owners say they are getting. I'm also a big fan of volume over distance but usually if you have good volume you do get good distance.
Then there is always the blower that's a dog because of it's impeller to wall clearance and with $10-15 in rubber belt and bolts you turn it into a distance champ.

See "impeller mod"


----------



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

Yup...I like that explanation..!! 

Here's a video to watch...its not designed as a snowblower, but snow is sure being blown...
Spectacular footage Train plowing through deep snow Arthurs Pass - Safeshare.TV


----------



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

question for kissafrog...notice you own a Jacob 626...blown engine...I just bought one...Were you the operator when it blew? Was it governor problem...? My 7hp Tec seems to show a weak tension on Gov..I hope it will control OK...but need snow to check it...it will rev too high when throttle is up...its old..wondering if this is sign..


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I wasn't operating it. It was a $15 purchase with the head loose and a tale of no compression. I'm not sure what might be wrong with the engine I'm still trying to take the blower apart and adjust, repair and replace the stuff wrong with the machine. It has some broken welds too. It had the typical worn out drive axle bushings that damaged the chain and a worn out jackshaft and the gears bushings. It had even been flipped once so it was the second time the gear cluster chewed into the shaft. I replaced it with a home made unit. Hope to pull the engine off this spring and go through it or replace it. The side of the block is still good and so is the connecting rod !!


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

It's the best performance someone in marketing observed or heard of. It may even include a favorable breeze! That's what there is always a YMMV disclaimer. 

When I am estimating a working machine I just look for where the stuff is hitting , or actually not hitting virgin snow pack. The short end of the plume is what matters.


----------



## bgm961 (Mar 8, 2011)

To me distance is BS. It is what make you happy. Anything beats shoveling snow. Thats just me. To each their own.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Me I just blow it to where it came from and the clouds let fall wherever. Just hope it doesn't fall back in my driveway.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

miwo76 said:


> Been thinking about this of late.
> 
> How is the "throwing distance" of snowblowers calculated or measured?
> 
> ...


 

no brainer...make a pass and see where the snow lands at is closest point, with the chute cranked all the way to one side for maximum distance, and measure it with a tape measure.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

My measuring tape is only 100 feet,


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I know my sears/murray will throw further to the right, I guess that is because the back of the chute lines up perfectly with the volute. I always wondered if the chute were longer would it throw further?
Sid


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Apparently lining the chute with a piece of crazy carpet helps


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

You didn't mean actual carpet, right? I guess I was absent that day.
Sid


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Who doesn't have leftover crazy carpets from when they had kids?


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Sid said:


> I know my sears/murray will throw further to the right, I guess that is because the back of the chute lines up perfectly with the volute. I always wondered if the chute were longer would it throw further?
> Sid


Longer can be of benefit but keeping the size small enough to maintain pressure is the key variable after leaving the impeller. When Gilson replaced round chutes with a square profile (to look like a competitor?) on otherwise identical machines performance took a hit. Today's chutes anre longer and smaller than anything sold "in the day".

Pete


----------



## miwo76 (Dec 12, 2014)

Did some Googling over the weekend.

Found that Consumer Reports used wet sawdust as their test material to simulate snow when they tested and compared throw distance between snowblowers.

I wonder if there is a standardized test material and process for the manufacturers? For example, Toro's specifications are for its single stage 518 model: up to 25 feet and 721 up to 35 feet. Could I compare these Honda's specs of 33 feet throw distance?

All joking aside, these numbers may be used in the showroom as a decision point for some consumers. How do they know this particular spec is a valid metric?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Even with the consumer reports method how do you manage to keep all the sawdust at the same moisture level from the first test to the seventh, tenth ... ?? That moisture would vary and cause the sawdust to be lighter or heavier and clump more or less.

I still think asking people who own them is the best.


----------



## miwo76 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi Kiss4aFrog,

Yup - I agree that asking owners of their own personal experience for throw distance provides some real world experience.

The scientist in me wants to know how manufacturers measure throwing distance even within their own lines. Using Toro for example, let's say the produced 2 new models next year a: Toro 618 and a Toro 821. How would they setup a test where they could measure equivalent loads and come up with an average distance?

I assume that they would minimize variability. Using the saw dust for example, one could conduct test by having 10 x 100lbs bags of sawdust. For each test, the saw dust could be coated with 4 litres (1 gallon) of water immediately prior to the throw test and measurement. That way each bag of sawdust would have the same amount of moisture to minimize variability.

Of course, the test would have to done in a windless environment, like inside a warehouse.

The point I'm getting at though, is how can a consumer know that the snow throw distance is based on a repeatable test? We can question the validity of the test and how that rest really translates in the real world, but given "optimal" conditions I'd like to know what those optimal conditions are so I can compare apples to apples.

Hope that makes sense - I just like to know that manufacturers aren't artificially inflating their numbers and cause one consumer to buy one snowthrower vs another based on that one measurement.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

For me the only thing that matters is in the real world. My 1128 HD Toro blows the wet heavy stuff at least 2 times further than my 8hp 26 in Craftsman did. Which is great since part of my driveway is beside the house, any thing close or better than 25 ft. is a happy feeling as the snow lands on the lawn instead of the driveway to be moved again.


----------



## puppycat (Oct 30, 2014)

Hanky said:


> For me the only thing that matters is in the real world. My 1128 HD Toro blows the wet heavy stuff at least 2 times further than my 8hp 26 in Craftsman did. Which is great since part of my driveway is beside the house, any thing close or better than 25 ft. is a happy feeling as the snow lands on the lawn instead of the driveway to be moved again.


I agree with Hanky, real world for me also. I know that my blowers can blow wet heavy snow at least 50'. I have a 120'X 60' parking area. My blower from the garage can blow the snow just about to the edge so I only have to blow some snow twice. If the snow is just right it will clear the fence and I done 2 minutes faster.


----------

